# I AM better than you...



## Vagabond Photos (May 22, 2011)

I think I'm really really ridiculously good at photography. I hope you all either agree or serve me up some extreme humble pie.
.... I love pie.






This is a cat... FROM SPAIN!





This is the coast... OF FRANCE!





This is a little boy running... IN TEROUAN MOROCCO!





This is a hall full of art abservers... IN PARIS!





These are some evening flowers... IN OAKLAND CALIFORNIA... ok that wasn't as impressive.

These photos are a bit old but I just found them today so I thought I would post them, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE if someone went to my photo blog and just tell me if my portraits are good enough to start doing events...

WHAT DO YA THINK??


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 22, 2011)

i like the first two and the last. focus is sharp. =)

not a fan of the third tho, dunno if thats noise or haze or what...


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2011)

you already posted these same shots in another thread.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> you already posted these same shots in another thread.


 

So if I post a photo in three threads, does that make me better than him?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2011)

Time to update the list.


----------



## molested_cow (May 22, 2011)

Were you wearing skinny jeans when you were in Morocco?


----------



## RSisco (May 22, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Were you wearing skinny jeans when you were in Morocco?


 
Obviously not! It's aweful hard to chase a little boy down an alley in Marocco in anything other than corduroy evening wear!


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 22, 2011)

Well to say that you are " really really ridiculously good at photography" and that you are better.  Well I can say that straight up on any given day anyone can be beat.  In your case, I could kick your ass shooting anything, and so could several others on this forum.  If you're going to drop down images as a challenge you should make sure that they are great out of the camera and not rely on post process.  Post process is what amateurs call good, skilled photographers put images down before creating them.


----------



## vfotog (May 22, 2011)

I'm pretty impressed that little Moroccan boy can run, being headless and all...


----------



## Ryan L (May 23, 2011)

Vagabond Photos said:


> I think I'm really really ridiculously good at photography. I hope you all either agree or serve me up some extreme humble pie.
> .... I love pie.


 
I think you're a douchebag, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 23, 2011)

Vagabond Photos said:


> I think I'm really really ridiculously good at photography. I hope you all either agree or serve me up some extreme humble pie.
> .... I love pie.
> 
> WHAT DO YA THINK??


 
I think that 'ridiculously good' is partly true. And you can infer which word I mean to discard.


----------



## mishele (May 23, 2011)

Come on, I want to see more!!! You must have more than this if you are 'ridiculously good'!!!


----------



## willis_927 (May 23, 2011)

I like the was he describes the photos... "This is a cat... FROM SPAIN". haha kinda funny if you imagine the low, quite, "this is a cat", and then the loud, and excited "FROM SPAIN". 
Anyways, thats my favorite part of the set.


----------



## kasperjd4 (May 23, 2011)

My favorite part of this was clicking the back button to get away from this thread...


----------



## oldmacman (May 23, 2011)

Vagabond Photos said:


> WHAT DO YA THINK??


 
I think the last paragraph of your bio on blogspot says it all. Good sense of humour. As for the photos, I'm not a fan of the low dynamic range that seems to be popular right now. I like the bits of purple in the last pic, but the over processing and clipping in the sky are items that need resolving.


----------



## arpan (May 29, 2011)

your not too good


----------



## Scarecrow (May 29, 2011)

I'm starting to think this forum has two groups the leetist and the humble beginners who fall prey to the leetist.....being a newb to this forum i think I just alienated myself:meh:But sometimes ya gotta speak up to be heard.


----------



## Stryker (May 29, 2011)

Why dont you post your best photo then I'll compare it with mine.


----------



## coloraddict27 (May 29, 2011)

I laughed, especially when the first picture is the cat. Thanks!


----------



## diipii (May 30, 2011)

Stay as arrogant as hell and turn that passion into images that communicate that.


----------



## redartdesign (May 30, 2011)

Looking at the photo's you are capable as a photographer but I think you need to learn to be less cocky and be a little humble. There are hundreds of photographers who could take similar photographs. But what makes you world class is by doing something unique and different.


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 31, 2011)

Scarecrow said:


> I'm starting to think this forum has two groups the leetist and the humble beginners who fall prey to the leetist.....being a newb to this forum i think I just alienated myself:meh:But sometimes ya gotta speak up to be heard.


 
You'll understand when you're a leetist...


----------



## Scarecrow (May 31, 2011)

Thanks GB I'm still pressing to get some decent shots. I checked your blog nice pics of the climbers. What kind of lens were you using on those?


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 31, 2011)

Scarecrow said:


> Thanks GB I'm still pressing to get some decent shots. I checked your blog nice pics of the climbers. What kind of lens were you using on those?


 
All sorts of lenses, but I think the primary three were the Pentax DA* 16-50/2.8, 50-135/2.8 and 300/4. Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 31, 2011)

Scarecrow said:


> I'm starting to think this forum has two groups the leetist and the humble beginners who fall prey to the leetist.....being a newb to this forum i think I just alienated myself:meh:But sometimes ya gotta speak up to be heard.



I see it differently. 

The groups aren't the 'humble beginners' and the 'leetists'  (sarcastic use understood) but those who are deeply interested in photography and those others.  
Those 'others' fall in a variety of groups: 

social photographers who show pictures of their kids, their pets, etc, but who really want an on-line comfy, coffee klatch and to be told how cute their kids/pets are. 
macho guys (of any gender) who think that attitude will make up for any lack of experience or ability
completely self-certain people who know that they have nothing to learn from anyone here, are only doing the world a service by showing up and don't need or want any negative comments.

I usually try to ignore the first and the last because they are irredeemable but sometimes the second just irritates me enough to respond. This thread falls into that category.


----------



## karamat (May 31, 2011)

You are not ready to do events if you like spending a lot of time on the computer tweaking every picture so much.  But you should try events anyway.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 31, 2011)

Scarecrow said:


> I'm starting to think this forum has two groups the leetist and the humble beginners who fall prey to the leetist.....being a newb to this forum i think I just alienated myself:meh:But sometimes ya gotta speak up to be heard.


These types of comments are usually the by-product of incompetence.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jun 1, 2011)

Photography is very subjective.  The real question is... Are you happy with your photos?

-GPR


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jun 1, 2011)

GreatPhotoRace said:


> Photography is very subjective.  The real question is... Are you happy with your photos?
> 
> -GPR



That is a very level headed mature response to this thread and will not be tolerated. Now get out.......


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, this thread is at least entertaining...


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just because your photos get "liked" every now and again on facebook does not mean you are a photographer. You are what many people refer to as a 'faux'tographer...

You could learn a thing or two (or ten or twenty) if you drop the troll act.


----------



## burdock87 (Jun 1, 2011)

GeneralBenson said:


> Scarecrow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to think this forum has two groups the leetist and the humble beginners who fall prey to the leetist.....being a newb to this forum i think I just alienated myself:meh:But sometimes ya gotta speak up to be heard.
> ...


 

I wish I was a leetist. Sadly, I'm just a beginner hoping to learn as much as possible to shoot some great pictures.


----------



## Stutterfly (Jun 1, 2011)

GreatPhotoRace said:


> Photography is very subjective.  The real question is... Are you happy with your photos?
> 
> -GPR


 
I like this response. 

I am never 100% satisfied with my shots. I always wonder if I could have done better, if I'd done this differently would it have turned out better? That said, I shoot live music - I can't exactly re-create each photo to try again. 

Clearly, I'm no 'Leetist...


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2011)

This thread got moved from "Beyond the Basics" to the General Gallery, as it is not discussing anything that goes beyond the basics of photography. 
Is my reply too level-headed and down-to-earth now? Must I leave this thread for good? OK, will do.


----------



## piggle5 (Jun 2, 2011)

oldmacman said:


> Vagabond Photos said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT DO YA THINK??
> ...


 


willis_927 said:


> I like the was he describes the photos... "This is a cat... FROM SPAIN". haha kinda funny if you imagine the low, quiet, "this is a cat", and then the loud, and excited "FROM SPAIN".
> Anyways, thats my favorite part of the set.



I chuckled.


----------



## arne saknussen (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, Muhammad Ali of photography.........without the poetry.


----------

